

Google to remove 'revenge porn' from search results - shayannafisi
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/06/19/google-revenge-porn-search-results/28983363/

======
shiggerino
I just don't understand where all this porn comes from. Is it a common
compulsion for people in relationships of little commitment to manufacture
pornography to leave around in ways it can easily be shared with third
parties?

I also don't get the compulsion to put porn of yourself in your mailbox or
your cloud storage solutions.

